# Nock sizes for old Beman / AFC arrows ???



## Neast-Bowhunter (Apr 4, 2007)

anybody?


----------



## gmchiryder (Dec 28, 2004)

I believe the beman hunters are 16/64.


----------



## Robntex (Feb 21, 2011)

The Carbon Flash are more than likely 15/64, the over nocks and outserts are getting really hard to find.


----------



## whitebuck (Oct 17, 2003)

Original Carbon Tech alloy outserts will fit the 2400,2300 & 2200, I have a few somewhere, they take a Tech Nock, I have a few black ones ...... I might have some points too for the 2300 & 2200

The shaft size is the diameter # in decimals of an inch ..... 



WB


----------



## Neast-Bowhunter (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys!
whitebuck if youw ant to sell what you have I'll take them.
PM me if you're interested.


----------



## whitebuck (Oct 17, 2003)

PM sent days ago


----------



## whitebuck (Oct 17, 2003)

Are you going to answer the PM or not??????


----------



## whitebuck (Oct 17, 2003)

I'll take that as a no ...... 

Anyone want nocks receivers for 2200, 2300 AFC or Carbon Tech shafts?


----------

